# WANTED!!! 1980-'83 Datsun 200SX (S110) (Anyone Selling?)



## DownShiftRecords (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi,
I'm an 18 year old college student studying at Embry Riddle Aeronautical University in Daytona Beach, FL. I've been on a mad search for a early 80's Datsun 200SX (S110) "Hatch" but can't seem to find ANY for sale!!!
My credentials are pretty simple:
-IT MUST BE MANUAL TRANSMISSION!
-Must be in drivable condition for I don't have time to really fix one to working condition.
-Must be street spec and not tracked out
-Location does NOT matter to me. I am willing to fly out almost anywhere for this car.

IT'S THIS IS THE MODEL I AM LOOKING FOR: http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp90/drjamz/DSC01035.jpg
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c287/dlynnjr/1980%20Datsun%20200sx/200sx012.jpg
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c287/dlynnjr/datsun.jpg

Now I have NOT gotten my parents permission for purchase yet so I would NOT classify myself as a serious buyer YET. BUT I am going to talk with them within the next few days about purchasing a 200SX.

I have heard in the past these are really nice overall cars, unique and fun to drive. It seems to be everything that I am looking for in a cheap, reliable car.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE SOMEONE HAVE THIS CAR FOR SALE!!!!!
You can contact me either here through the forums

Through my YouTube Account ("DownShiftRecords") URL: DownShiftRecords's Channel - YouTube
Or through Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/DownShiftRecords/253910037975679
(Just leave a comment on my wall on Facebook and I'll be sure to get back to you)

I want this car very badly. I don't know why, it's a very strange attraction. But I'm willing to go the extra mile for one to call my very own.
-Jon


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not sure a 30+ year old 200SX would still classify as "cheap and reliable" car. You usually find most of these cars driven hard and in rough shape except for the occasional low mileage garage gem; in those rare cases, people seem to want a ridiculous amount of money for them (like $3000 and up). Some parts are getting hard if not impossible to find, ie interior and body parts. Mechanical parts, though, aren't much of an issue to find. These cars were famous for poor traction in the rear on wet or snowy roads (snow won't be an issue if you're in FL, obviously, but I know you get plenty of rain there); this trait also make them good for "drifting." The ride on these cars was hard; buy a pillow for your butt if you do any long road trips in it. The NAP-Z engines were a tough engine, albeit a bit noisy not the smoothest engine in the world. That said, I did like the body on them. Not sure the percentage of hatchbacks to notchbacks, but it seemed to me (back in the day) that the notchbacks were more common. If this is your dream car, however, good luck; I hope you'll find a nice one! Keep an eye on Ebay and Craig's list as one pops up every now and then.!


----------



## DownShiftRecords (Dec 13, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> I'm not sure a 30+ year old 200SX would still classify as "cheap and reliable" car. You usually find most of these cars driven hard and in rough shape except for the occasional low mileage garage gem; in those rare cases, people seem to want a ridiculous amount of money for them (like $3000 and up).


Oh yeah I know. By cheap and reliable I really mean below 10 grand and that is still running to date. Haha bad choice of diction on my part. Yeah I've heard about the traction issue, I'm not to worried about that. The hunt will go on. I've heard a lot of great things about it and I think it'll be worth the find. I just hope I can find one for sale. I missed one that was going for $2500 in North Carolina this past summer. I believe it was an '81 Hatch and everything was beautiful on it on the outside and it was mechanically sound. The interior was a little beat up but nothing worth scraping the purchase over. It turned out to be one of those: Dad said yes then Mom said no then Dad came back and said no too, ordeals. I still regret not getting that deal.


----------



## DownShiftRecords (Dec 13, 2011)

AS OF JANUARY 12, 2012, I HAVE EXPANDED MY SEARCH!
I am still desperately in search for a 1980-'83 Datsun 200SX S110 in manual!
HOWEVER
Recently, I have also began to fall in love with the early 1970's Datsun 510 WAGONS (Primarily '71 & '72). I have the same expectations as I would for the 200SX (which is listed in my first post) and am willing to buy either one. PLEASE! I REALLY WANT ONE OF THESE CARS!!!!!! 

Again, you can contact me either here through the forums
Through my YouTube Account ("DownShiftRecords") URL: DownShiftRecords's Channel - YouTube
Or through Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/DownS...53910037975679
(Just leave a comment on my wall on Facebook and I'll be sure to get back to you)


----------

